# CREEK fishing insanity!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I went to a feeder creek yesterday and ran into some REALLY NICE fish species. I caught a new PB and got smoked by a hybrid on my crappie rod! Most of the fish I have been catching are on bass minnows and slip bobber around 4-7 feet. Enjoy this creek fishing report and as always TIGHT LINES!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. A mixed bag of species is a lot of fun.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Realky nice sauger!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Realky nice sauger!


I almost fainted..I have never seen a sauger so girthy and long!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Nice. A mixed bag of species is a lot of fun.


That's why I love fishing tributaries soo much!


----------

